# why cant you turn reptile eggs upside down



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

just a random question
thanks


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

the egg conains tiny veigns to allow the egg to 'breathe'
if they are rotated the egg sack will move and the veigns will be torn from the side and the baby dies. 
hope this helps, cath


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Yes as cath said. Within 24 hours of them being laid they kind of set, with the embryo at the bottom and a small pocket of air at the top, there umbilical cord as it where cant be moved. So if there rotated it will rip the cord off which subsequently kills the embryo inside, hence "NEVER ROTATE A BEARDIES EGG"


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

as the other two said but also the eggs lack the chalaza(i think its called that) which anchors the yolk in place so if you turn it upside down the yolk will crush the embryo.


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

to explain it how i was told, poultry eggs need to be rotated so the embryo doesn't stick but reptilian eggs need to be picked up and laid in an incubator on the same side as the embryo sticks to the wall of the egg, a friend of the family used to put a spot on the top of his eggs so there was no mistake on his part


----------

